# Best Place to buy a rebuilt Quadrajet?



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a Holley 650 on my 400 now that is to small given what I have done to the engine so I'm looking to get a rebuilt Quadrajet that is set up for my engine and drive train. Rather not go to the big national chains. Any suggestions?


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

I think the reason no one has responded to your question very quickly is because they know you may not want to hear the answer.

Most of the regular guys on this forum will tell you that the best way to get a correctly built Q-jet is to send an old one to Cliff Ruggles of Cliff’s High Performance. He is the go-to Q-Jet guru. Only thing is, he has at least a one year waiting list for re-builds. 

If you want to go this route, find a 1976 to 1978 vintage Q-Jet off of a large cubic inch GM motor. Note that Pontiac Q-Jets have the fuel inlet on the front of the carb as opposed to a side inlet on other GM applications. For my 68 400 project, I found a 77 vintage Q-Jet used on a corvette (no hate mail please). I had to modify the fuel line with flex hose for the fuel line. I had Cliff hand pick a rebuild kit to match my engine/drivetrain setup and did it myself after reading his book. Here is a link to his web site:

Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets :: Qjet Carburetor Rebuild Kits, Parts, Quadrajet Rebuilding, Quadrajet Parts, Bushing Kits, Carb Tuning

You could do the re-build yourself but you must read Cliff’s book “How to Rebuild and Modify Rochester Quadrajet Carburetors” and follow the procedure to the letter.

Good luck


----------



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have one coming from these guys for my 68 I'll let you know how it is

Rebuilt Carburetors | Remanufactured Carburetors for Sale | Carb-x.comPontiac | 4 Barrel Carbs. | 400ci | 8 Cylinder Engine | Pontiac | Domestic Carburetors | Carburetor Exchange


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

68Resto-mod said:


> I think the reason no one has responded to your question very quickly is because they know you may not want to hear the answer.
> 
> Most of the regular guys on this forum will tell you that the best way to get a correctly built Q-jet is to send an old one to Cliff Ruggles of Cliff’s High Performance. He is the go-to Q-Jet guru. Only thing is, he has at least a one year waiting list for re-builds.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response. I had found Cliffs website before I posted here. I'm not patient enough to wait a year, and although I'm tempted to try a rebuild myself I don't want to add another variable to the mix. I'd always be second guessing if any issue I had was related to my rebuild. I'd rather just get a rebuilt carb from a reputable source that I can have a high degree of confidence in. I wish cliff was selling rebuilts. But thanks anyway.


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

wings012345 said:


> I have one coming from these guys for my 68 I'll let you know how it is
> 
> Rebuilt Carburetors | Remanufactured Carburetors for Sale | Carb-x.comPontiac | 4 Barrel Carbs. | 400ci | 8 Cylinder Engine | Pontiac | Domestic Carburetors | Carburetor Exchange


Please do.. thank you. Are they customizing the carb to match your engine and drive train set up?


----------



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

They make you select your model, year and engine before they get to your carb. The # on The Quad they said they were sending was a 702XXXX# which i believe what should be on a 68 gto 400. Of course its rebuilt with modern parts. But like you, place i called to rebuild the existing were taking to long. I use to get carbs from Pep Boys back in the day and they were fine. I'm sure this will be just fine


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rebuilt Q jets are hit or miss, like rebuilding them, could be great or junk. Holley's and edelbrocks are just easier. Throw one on for the mean time, and have a q jet built. You will probably stick with the Holley in the end, I hate edelbrocks.


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

jetstang said:


> I hate edelbrocks.


Why? Is it just a familiarity thing? 

I've found Edelbrocks to be much easier to tune for a street car. Only owned one DP though.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Edelbrock's are easy to tune. I had one on my 84 Camaro and it was great on the 305. I also have one on my LeMans and find that it seems to run out of gas if I lay on the throttle for too long. For most everyday driving it is fine.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Most Q-Jet problems are caused by the last guy who touched it. Very often they were "trick of the month club" subscribers who think they have some super secret insider information about how to do one and they know more than the company who engineered and built the carb. They're always wrong - on both counts.

Cliff's book is very good. If you can find an original unmolested QJet (hint - scour your favorite salvage yard for one from a full size "land yacht" car, not a performance car, as these are less likely to have been messed with), then sit down, read Cliff's book cover to cover before you ever get the tools out, study the parts you don't understand until you DO understand, then go through the carb yourself. I bet you'll be fine.

Bear


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

*How about these guys?*

How about SMI?

https://www.smicarburetor.com/products/sfID1/85/sfID2/86/sfID3/9/productID/429


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

EdR said:


> How about SMI?
> 
> https://www.smicarburetor.com/products/sfID1/85/sfID2/86/sfID3/9/productID/429


Their site seems to say the right things, but I don't have any direct experience with them. Make sure you get a Pontiac QJet and not a Chevy QJet. The difference is the fuel inlet. Pontiacs come in straight from the front. Chevy's enter from the side (like the one in the photo on their web site).

Bear


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> Their site seems to say the right things, but I don't have any direct experience with them. Make sure you get a Pontiac QJet and not a Chevy QJet. The difference is the fuel inlet. Pontiacs come in straight from the front. Chevy's enter from the side (like the one in the photo on their web site).
> 
> Bear


Thank you. I will keep looking a bit more, but so far they seem like the only alternative to the mega carb places, and as you say they do seem to say the right things. Would be great to get some 1st hand referrals though. btw the link that I posted was for a rebuild option where you send in your own carb. This is the link to the carb I'm considering buying. 

https://www.smicarburetor.com/products/sfID1/28/sfID2/9/sfID3/100/productID/839


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

*Just ordered*

Well.. I just ordered from SMI.. they said it would be about a 3 week wait for the carb. Wish me luck. I'll post how it goes.


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

EdR said:


> Well.. I just ordered from SMI.. they said it would be about a 3 week wait for the carb. Wish me luck. I'll post how it goes.


Just got it today. 2 weeks to the day from when I ordered it. Looks mint. Cant wait to bolt it on.


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

EdR said:


> Just got it today. 2 weeks to the day from when I ordered it. Looks mint. Cant wait to bolt it on.


Just a quick update. The spacer that was used with the old Holley 650 was square bore 4 hole, so I had to order a new spacer. Got the Edelbrock 3/4" spacer kit that includes the longer studs for the front for the Quadrajet and the gaskets. The prior owner had used Earl's fuel lines and fittings so also ordered the new connector with a 45 degree bend so i can connect the fuel line to the new position on the Quadrajet while avoiding the radiator hose. Should have everything I need to start it up on Thr.


----------



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

Well.. its installed and running. Didn't touch a thing other than doing what was needed to to hook it all up. Idles better than it did even when cold, has more balls off the line but especially at the top end. Puts you back all the way to red line. I really couldn't be happier. I may very well have gotten the same result buying a 800 CFM Quadrajet from one of the big national places.. I don't know. But I do know I'm a happy camper :smile2:


----------

